# I need major helpppp!!!!!



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

right you all saw them tiny blue babies i got. the flipping female had 2 babies!! there dead and im glad they are.(the ones that they given birth too) still have dead bodies of babies they had for pictures to prove.

i was told there four weeks, the father rat was with them would it be him or litter mate got them preg, i have there brother still with them.

the poor girl i feel so bad for them.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Putting aside the fact I truly don't believe any of those babies in those pics had babies (unless the pics are v. old), what is there to do? Watch her for signs of illness (eg. fluffed up) and get her to a vet for antibiotics.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

that is very strange even if they are older n are very very small for there age i dont think they could have got preg due to not having the goodness ??

i read the other thread n it says that the other babies went 2 the petshop, if i was u i would find out what petshop it is as pet shops ARE NOT ALLOWED to have n sell animals under 5 weeks


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

She isnt ill, one of them babies had two babies the ones they give birth to died, they were in the sack still and there were size of a bean maybe smaller. i took sack off and there very undeveloped.

All three babies i got from the women are fine and she had no others. One still looks chubby and ive rang the women up aswell.

how the hell could it have had babies they must be older?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would get them vet checked? There's obviously something very wrong with them if they're old enough to be reproducing at that tiny size. Very wrong indeed!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i know well im going to have to take this little boy out, how will he cope on his own for a week or two? i am not working and can stay in permo for him and be with him have him on my bed with me, but i cant give him cuddles threw night, play fights and everything. Will he be ok for 2 weeks till he can go into my younger babies?

I could get him a friend or put him with a baby i have to sell, only thing is there 3 times as big.

I will book vet appointment for tomorrow for all three, see what they say. 

the bean sized things didnt even have all limbs and everything, could even be a premature birth aswell, so i hope the other girl is ok and i know this will sound awful, but i want her to do the same as the other leave them in the sacks and not bother with them im not having them bringing up babies when there tiny themself.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This is going to sound like a stupid question, but what have they eaten in the last few days?

Having seen the pics, those babies cannot even be 4 weeks, let alone old enough to be pregnant (it's incredibly rare, virtually impossible, for a 4 week old rat to get pregnant). I doubt very much that whatever it is is a baby in a sac.

Any pics of the weird thing? Presumably you kept it to show the vet?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ive kept it i need batteries for cam first, will have to nip shop later if i have time other wise will be tomorrow, my fianc'e has his first driving lesson tonight so i want to watch him go off and see how he did. 

Ive had them a day, the have been eating dry mix and lactol milk out a bottle cap, and they learnt how to drink from my water bottle. Also given bit of banana, chicken. there eating plenty im not worried about that im worried on how fat one is and the other isnt atm.

edit- yeah i thought it was impossible for a 4 week to have babies, unless there older been away from mum way longer than they said and thats why there this tiny.
i can get drap photos on my phone..


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Im going to have to agree with whats already been said, no way on earth do those bubs old enough to have babies themselves....

Highly improbable, sorry.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

It's possible these babies could have just been malnourished and stunted growth though, in which case they would appear to be young but be able to have kits. 
I hardly think Lover is lying about the whole thing?!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why would Kim lie about what she's seen? *sigh* I think we need pics of this thing, Kim... I have never heard of such a young rat giving birth, but if they are, in fact, older than we first thought and just VERY weeny... And usually with very young litters, it's the father that is the culprit.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> It's possible these babies could have just been malnourished and stunted growth though, in which case they would appear to be young but be able to have kits.
> I hardly think Lover is lying about the whole thing?!!



well i know she didnt give them dry mix just ham and yogart she said. and a dish with water in, she didnt know what to do with them and was told at 4 weeks they should go. i got a pic from before i messed with them.










this is smaller than a bean btw.. its really fu**ed up.


edit- im going to ask if this is definatly there age and she wasnt just trying to make me take them and hopefuly she will tell me right answer.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

shal i get a shot of the belly on a female too.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Really can't see much from that pic on my screen... Could it possibly be a REALLY big poo? I'd pop it in the freezer and take it to the vets with ya.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Why would Kim lie about what she's seen? *sigh*


Exactly what I thought? :lol2:


Lover said:


> well i know she didnt give them dry mix just ham and yogart she said. and a dish with water in, she didnt know what to do with them and was told at 4 weeks they should go. i got a pic from before i messed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely looks like a baby to me, and thinking about it, the pieces fit together...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Really can't see much from that pic on my screen... Could it possibly be a REALLY big poo? I'd pop it in the freezer and take it to the vets with ya.



lol no there poo is as tiny as rice lol!
and poo wouldnt go a off flesh colour would it.. my cam is so dead. i think i managed to get a photo of her tum before bats died.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Really can't see much from that pic on my screen... Could it possibly be a REALLY big poo? I'd pop it in the freezer and take it to the vets with ya.


To me it looks bloody and like it is slightly formed?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

my cam didnt take the picture of her tum so i will have to get a phone photo of her tum.

edit- got a pic on my cam and now i cant even turn it on lol.

here is the girl whos tum looks a bit out.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Could ya put the "thing" pic up, but bigger??


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont have it bigger i had to zoom on my cam to try get a better pic.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Her tummy does look a bit funny (and not funny "ha ha")... A distended tum could also be worms, though. Definitely get them to the vet. Bring the alien thing with you.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

the male looks normal and the other female just her with a bit of a swell more at top than bottom, would help if i had experiance with young rats being pregnant but we only had one here she was 12 week so alot bigger.

i was told never to freeze bodies but to keep them in the fridge because it may go gooey as it 'defrosts'.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If somebody here has photo shop then you can go edit>brightness and contrast>brightness>75% then crop>crop to>45-ish% ..bigger and brighter.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd also have a good chat with the lady you got her off of and get their exact birth date... Because if she is pregnant, they must be at least 7 weeks old. And they are TINY for that age.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I'd also have a good chat with the lady you got her off of and get their exact birth date... Because if she is pregnant, they must be at least 7 weeks old. And they are TINY for that age.


7? They can get pregnant at 4+ ? I'z well confused. lol.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

shal i poke at this thing more to see if def a baby, its going to gross me out but i need make sure i think its that, i didnt look long before made me feel sick.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

it is impossible for them to get pregnant before 4 weeks which is why im flipping out lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, it is known for rats to get pregnant at 4 weeks, but a pregnancy lasts 3 weeks  Although, the alien does look malformed, I am just going with the 3 week gestation for the time being... It could be premature.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ok so how will i knwo if it is a baby? i dont really know what to look for. its a bit hard now n all i got it in front of me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd just leave it intact for the vet to poke at...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I'd just leave it intact for the vet to poke at...



ok, so leave it and take it round tomorrow. this may sound stupid but can rats miscarry?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Yes, it is known for rats to get pregnant at 4 weeks, but a pregnancy lasts 3 weeks  Although, the alien does look malformed, I am just going with the 3 week gestation for the time being... It could be premature.


Ahh sorry forgot that :blush:



Lover said:


> ok, so leave it and take it round tomorrow. this may sound stupid but can rats miscarry?


Yup.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i thought they absorbed babies and didnt miscarry?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They can do both. Generally babies can only be reabsorbed properly if they they are immature (ie. conceived -1.5 weeks before the absorbtion), past the 1.5 weeks you tend to get "blobs", usually eaten by the mother. Or you can have a proper miscarriage like in most other mammals.


----------



## paige (Jun 20, 2009)

i surpose it depends how far into the pregnancy they are to weather bby is absorbed or they miscarry.... dont really know myself me only has a lil boy ratty.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I wonder if this is what has happened then, will see what vet say tomorow, took on more than i expected yesterday!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pop the alien in the fridge or freezer til the vet appt.


----------



## paige (Jun 20, 2009)

least they are somewhere where they will be loved and cared for now and not treated like breeding machines or fed utter rubbish

good on you for taking them on and hope they all grow to be big woverly ratties


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

they were a accidental litter the women was told she has two males and then found herself with babies.


----------



## paige (Jun 20, 2009)

surley she could see the lil boys bits lol they not that hard to notice u really cant miss hero's bits lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

paige said:


> surley she could see the lil boys bits lol they not that hard to notice u really cant miss hero's bits lol


She didnt know that the male had to be seperated and she said she couldnt hold the mum much before hand as she got nippy and didnt nitice the nuts. When i went round they were the right sex so she knew how to sex them..
She is someone who was badly mis informed and i told her alot to look out for and what to feed and not feed etc, so i hope she improves with her rats, i think she said she is rehoming female and kept boys from litter with dad.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

paige said:


> surley she could see the lil boys bits lol they not that hard to notice u really cant miss hero's bits lol


ive had a couple of miss sexed ones mice though) they didnt '''drop''' till quite late on.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ive had a couple of miss sexed ones mice though) they didnt '''drop''' till quite late on.



the boy baby i got his nuts not dropped but i can tell because of the space between his bum bits up to where he wees lol. tried to put that in the most nicest way.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Lover said:


> the boy baby i got his nuts not dropped but i can tell because of the space between his bum bits up to where he wees lol. tried to put that in the most nicest way.


lol


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Those babies still have their kitten coats, and haven't moulted out to their adult fur, which would put them less than 5/6 weeks old?
Which, as you know, would make pregnancy highly improbable?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Those babies still have their kitten coats, and haven't moulted out to their adult fur, which would put them less than 5/6 weeks old?
> Which, as you know, would make pregnancy highly improbable?





Lover said:


> this is smaller than a bean btw.. its really fu**ed up.


Hmmm if it's improbable she was pregnant do you have any clue what on earth that is? Would be very interested to know.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Those babies still have their kitten coats, and haven't moulted out to their adult fur, which would put them less than 5/6 weeks old?
> Which, as you know, would make pregnancy highly improbable?


So if we said they are 5 weeks old...
At a push, she could have been pregnant for 1 week, so the baby would, in effect, be 1/3rd formed? and it looks from the picture it isn't formed properly at all? hmm...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of the foetus's growth is done in the final week... So, going by the alien there, tI think it would have to be at least two weeks along...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

True...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Am really curious what the vet is going to say...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Lover said:


> i think she said she is rehoming female and kept boys from litter with dad.


I'm sorry but if that was the case, why on Earth did you separate them by taking the babies only??


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

what do you mean? they were all seperated from the mum at 3 weeks. she wouldnt let me have the mum because she is undecided. i said if she is rehoming i will take her for sure.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There's no way on earth that baby could have been pregnant, it's 3 weeks old max looking at it. Seriously, it's more likely to be a polyp or worm or something. Have you taken it to a vet yet? They can look under the microscope and tell you what it is.

I agree, if she's homing mum you should have taken her with them - she could still be feeding them for the next 5 weeks, poor little mites. Just because they're eating solids doesn't mean they dont still need to drink from mum and learn behaviour from her.

I'd get on the phone to her and ask for mum tonight. If she kicks up a fuss because she wants to keep her, then say you'll foster her until the kittens are ready to be seperated.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i cant go in someones house and take there rat without permission for god sake.

Lisa stuff off if you going to post like that sick of you!
if you read i have a appointment tomorrow because i were busy today.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I dont think there is any need to speak to Lisa in that manner.

Plus if you were that concerned you wouldnt of been too busy to take the poor little thing to the vets would you?

So why the big deal on here about it? I dont know...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok... Can see this is going to turn into an argument, but Kim really can't just take somebody's rat. Unforunately, regardless of the situation, that is stealing and I am damned sure the law would see it as such. Pets are posesstions in the eyes of the law. And now that Kim has the babies, she can't even report the owner to the RSPCA or anything like that, because she has taken the evidence. I am sure she is doing what she can for them...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Completely pathfectic "Adults" bitching and arguing over a public forum while there could be something wrong with these poor little babies.

Hope they are okay, let us know what the vet said.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> I dont think there is any need to speak to Lisa in that manner.
> 
> Plus if you were that concerned you wouldnt of been too busy to take the poor little thing to the vets would you?
> 
> So why the big deal on here about it? I dont know...



yeah so im going to put off a midwife app for the rats and my fianc'es driving lesson. i have a life aswell as getting them to the vets you know a day isnt a big deal. I'm sick of Lisa being a know it all looking down at EVERYONE. :2thumb:

You really wonder why people dont post there problems because of people like Lisa.


YOU CAN ALL STUFF THIS THREAD IN YOUR MOUTH. no updates for you lot byeeeee.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lover said:


> yeah so im going to put off a midwife app for the rats and my fianc'es driving lesson. i have a life aswell as getting them to the vets you know a day isnt a big deal. I'm sick of Lisa being a know it all looking down at EVERYONE. :2thumb:
> 
> You really wonder why people dont post there problems because of people like Lisa.
> 
> ...


Dont forget to PM me on what they say :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah shouldn't of said everyone obv you and Jen will get pm tomo after ive been.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lover said:


> yeah shouldn't of said everyone obv you and Jen will get pm tomo after ive been.


Kk, really intrested in what theyll say now.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Nice grown up behaviour again.

And I would say that quite a few of us on here have a life also.

But if my animals are sick or unwell in anyway they are taken to the vets come hell or high water. 

I'm sure in the time that you have posted on here during the day you could of found time to of gone to the vets.

I can fully understand why people like Lisa and Kathy get a bit annoyed and fed up by certain posts.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

there not dying and need vet urgently a day of waiting is fine...
plus with this SDA in the vets going around i know someone who went my vet who have SDAV and i will now be chansing them getting infected tomorrow but as you all say they need to be seen.

no not grown up but im sick of you all judging me! like last time with the neglected rat i got back you all were up each otheres arses.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Nice grown up behaviour again.
> 
> And I would say that quite a few of us on here have a life also.
> 
> ...


 
I completely agree with the whole of your post but please don't lump me in with Lisa when Kim having a strop isn't aimed at me as yet lol. I haven't said or done anything to deserve an attack like Lisa got and I'd rather it stayed that way. Nowt to do with me! : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I never deserved it either, thank you! All very well asking not to be lumped in with me, but I did nothing wrong - this is just typical claptrap to take the limelight away from the fact these haven't seen a vet yet.

She said the mum was up for rehoming, I just said you should have taken her then.

I never suggested stealing anything - crikey.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What is done is done so I cant see why people are bitching and arguing about it.
Ive had a similar situation with cats and very young kittens and found you cant force the owners to give up the mother whatever you threaten or try to do and if you dont take the kittens then they will get rid of them elsewhere. Some people just wont see reason


Goodluck at the vets


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I was trying to say, Shell... You said it so much better, though *lol* From what I gather, the owner is just THINKING about rehoming the mother and she had already gotten rid of the other babies from the litter that she didn't want. So if Kim hadn't taken these, they would have been sold elsewhere.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe a little chat with the owner about how if she is thinking of rehoming the mum, perhaps she could come to Lover and be with her babies until she finds her a new home might be the best plan then?

Lover - if you really thought that this little one had miscarried, you should take her to get a health check. The chances of your vet having had a rat with SDAV in are very small, and you could always ring and ask before you took them. The vet will be able to have a look at the "thing" and confirm or calm your fears, and he/she will be able to put her on some antibiotics to make sure there's no further babies inside her reabsorbing.

When a health doe reabsorbs, they often dont need any treatment. However, anything coming out would be a warning sign that something is majorly wrong and antibiotics could be life saving. You need to weigh that up against the possibility that she might get sdav there (unlikely) and even so - if she does, most young healthy rats make it through - and those that aren't healthy need to see a vet for treatment!

If you want to make the excuse of the world picking on you when we're only offering good advice, then that is your choice. But do not assume I'm telling you this to hurt YOUR feelings. I'm telling you this because it's what's best for the rat.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> yeah so im going to put off a midwife app for the rats and my fianc'es driving lesson. i have a life aswell as getting them to the vets you know a day isnt a big deal. I'm sick of Lisa being a know it all looking down at EVERYONE. :2thumb:
> 
> You really wonder why people dont post there problems because of people like Lisa.
> 
> ...


Hun would you mind PM'ing me the results aswell please? really interested to see what this is. Pleaseeeeeee :flrt::lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I never deserved it either, thank you! All very well asking not to be lumped in with me, but I did nothing wrong - this is just typical claptrap to take the limelight away from the fact these haven't seen a vet yet.
> 
> She said the mum was up for rehoming, I just said you should have taken her then.
> 
> I never suggested stealing anything - crikey.


That's me told isn't it?! :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep *whips Kathy into submission*:whip:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that them babys cant be much older than 5 weeks max as they still have a baby coat.. so to produce a baby as well formed as that ( from what i can see in the photo ) it would be impossible..

how do you know this definatly came from the little female rat? is there any chance at all that a baby from another mother got in with these.. .. the reason i ask is becasue it looks more like a half eaten pup.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Right i know someone went to my vets with SDA because there from here i told them to go to my vet because i know they will be treated well and they are so there IS someone whoe went my vet with that virus.

Anyway they been to vet but im telling only two people of the outcome.

Ive asked the women if she is rehoming the mother rat she said she cannot part with her so no i cant have her. i did also say she was THINKING about rehoming i was trying to make her rehome her so she wont get pregnant again but shes now still got her with her brother.

So people here are telling me its IMPOSSIBLE these babies are even 4 weeks. ok so have you done this; bred bro to sis, the parents are pet shops, they were only fed yogart, cheese and ham no dry food, water in a dish where babies were nearly drowning in, they were on sawdust. the babie si got where in a tank with no lid so could get out and not be fed for days. i think its possible they can be 4 or even 5 weeks just really not looked after.

AND i dont have these rats anymore just like to add.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont think even undernourished that those rats developmentally could be 5 weeks. Even so, if she was 5 weeks, she'd have had to get pregnant at 2-4 weeks to produce a baby like that. 

You take things far too personally - people were offering you advice and telling you facts, and you were chucking your toys out of the pram. I hope these babies have seen a vet or at least had a phone consult, but I'm skeptical, as I think if they had you'd have updated the thread to shut us up!

Hey ho - there's people out there who genuinely need help with their rats, who are willing to listen, instead of having a big hoohah teenie fit when they are asked basic questions.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont think even undernourished that those rats developmentally could be 5 weeks. Even so, if she was 5 weeks, she'd have had to get pregnant at 2-4 weeks to produce a baby like that.
> 
> You take things far too personally - people were offering you advice and telling you facts, and you were chucking your toys out of the pram. I hope these babies have seen a vet or at least had a phone consult, but I'm skeptical, as I think if they had you'd have updated the thread to shut us up!
> 
> Hey ho - there's people out there who genuinely need help with their rats, who are willing to listen, instead of having a big hoohah teenie fit when they are asked basic questions.


Lol dont call me a liar, wtf should i update people who didnt help but slate me! im updating the people who are not stuck up there arse and want to know about the rats not about bitching and gossip. : victory:

least i aint no old fart wanting to gang on teens! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lover said:


> Lol dont call me a liar, wtf should i update people who didnt help but slate me! im updating the people who are not stuck up there arse and want to know about the rats not about bitching and gossip. : victory:
> 
> least i aint no old fart wanting to gang on teens! :whistling2:



Well I'm not stuck up my own :censor: nor am I an old fart...at least I don't think 21 constitutes that? But I would really like to know what the vet said in order to educate myself, never seen anything like it and it's fascinating....morbid curiosity I guess you could say.

How come you no longer have the ratties? Did they need to be put to sleep?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Well I'm not stuck up my own :censor: nor am I an old fart...at least I don't think 21 constitutes that? But I would really like to know what the vet said in order to educate myself, never seen anything like it and it's fascinating....morbid curiosity I guess you could say.
> 
> How come you no longer have the ratties? Did they need to be put to sleep?



i wasnt implying you i didnt quote you, you aint even posted on this thread?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Lover said:


> least i aint no old fart wanting to gang on teens! :whistling2:


LMAO, can't wait for her to read that one. Oh wait. D'oh.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> I think that them babys cant be much older than 5 weeks max as they still have a baby coat.. so to produce a baby as well formed as that ( from what i can see in the photo ) it would be impossible..
> 
> how do you know this definatly came from the little female rat? is there any chance at all that a baby from another mother got in with these.. .. the reason i ask is becasue it looks more like a half eaten pup.


any thoughts on this kim?

the coat will help tell the age of rat even if size doesnt regardless of diet. I dont think anyone is calling anyone else a liar but i think we all love animals enough to want to educate ourselfs from each others experiance's if you dont want to thats fair enough but its a great shame that its going to be just left like this as there is more people that read these threds than comment on them and they all loose out on some knowledge.

when something unusual pop ups like this we will all question it before we resine ourselfs to the fact that weird things can and do happen.. if i had that happen to my own rats i would question it and dought my own thoughts on the matter..


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

the vet given me a rough age. there coat is shabby and looks like that satin thing so i wouldnt know how old from the coat its to greasy looking.

no other rat went in or near the cage the babies were in either.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lover said:


> i wasnt implying you i didnt quote you, you aint even posted on this thread?



Yep I did. Earlier asking if it wasn't a dead baby what the heck it was because it certainly looked like that on my monitor. Though with a small pic, admittedly, it is hard to tell.

Ladyboid explained it much better than I did.


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

I have to say that I've seen "Lover" on quite a few forums over a couple of years and this is how she goes on on all of them.
Makes a post and then when people don't agree with her she has a strop then another post is made saying that she is not going to post any more then hey ho another post is made saying come join my forum. LOL...Nice to see things don't change.
Have to wonder how she'll cope with a "proper" baby.....


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

rattysue said:


> I have to say that I've seen "Lover" on quite a few forums over a couple of years and this is how she goes on on all of them.
> Makes a post and then when people don't agree with her she has a strop then another post is made saying that she is not going to post any more then hey ho another post is made saying come join my forum. LOL...Nice to see things don't change.
> *Have to wonder how she'll cope with a "proper" baby.....*



who the hell you think your talking about you stupid c*w dont ever judge how im going to be as a mother.

no i am just not updating you all thats what i meant. never said im leaving. join what forum ive not had a forum for years.

lol you say this thread is not personal then wtf that about.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyway im going out now, will be nice to see what comments i have when i get back about me now being a bad mum, cause i know you will all get involved have ya say. Well my age and how i act on here is nothing how i act at home let me just say that.


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

just to let you know Lover that I'll be reporting you for the extremely abusive pm you have just sent.
Thankyou


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why do these threads always turn into a personal attack on the OP ?
I hate these witch hunts and find it very sad that people have nothing better to do.:bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

rattysue said:


> just to let you know Lover that I'll be reporting you for the extremely abusive pm you have just sent.
> Thankyou


im not bothered dont try call people a bad mum before a baby is even in the world. pathetic judgement, i hate it when people come on saying i will be crap. you dont know me or my family my support or what ive bought her and everything so you cant judge it. If you kept ya mouth shut i would have no need to say something out of order.
:bash:

i was going out but i have to wait in for my pram and some other stuff.

that pm wasnt even that abusive i just swore alot.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Why do these threads always turn into a personal attack on the OP ?
> I hate these witch hunts and find it very sad that people have nothing better to do.:bash:



They get personal because there failing to see any faults, and get bored.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

kim, its ditta, can i have a pm, about the outcome of these baby rats please, you can swear a lot i dont mind:whistling2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Well its been a good read!

I am really interested to see what the results are but looks like as many i will go uneducated and IMO Lisa wasnt being offensive just giving adivce and asking question neither of which were mean or horrible to the OP. Lover, you were the one who told Lisa to 'stuff off' - even tho the mother insult was uncalled for - i do believe you shouldnt blame other people for what you started!

It is a shame that you are not telling many people on the forum! As im sure im not the only one curious on what the 'object' is. and many will miss out!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

they were telling me to basicly nap the rat, and saying i was wrong in taking them.. if i didnt they would be in the pet store. and she wont let me have mum i asked her today and she is keeping her with the brother and other males, i cant do anything about it if she doesnt listen. If she read that i said she was THINKING then i wouldnt of needed to tell her to stuff off, cause im sick of people getting it wrong acting as if im not doing what i can when i am.

Im not keeping contact with the owner to the parents because i cant be doing with her asking me to take more babies.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I usually stay out of these but hey ho!

Kim - from what I read as a non-rattie person who usually avoids rat threads like hot stink - Lisa wasn't being mean or offensive nor way she being derogatory. She was basically saying she was unsure as to why you had been unable to remove the mother with babies who, in her experience (which I assume is good from her other posts?) would still be at an age where thier mothers behaviours would be imprinted onto them and milk still drank by them?

I would perhaps suggets that you read over your posts before you replied though as you do come across as very snotty towards others and don't seem to want the advice you are asking for?

I wholeheartedly agree that people casting aspersions onto your ability to be a mum to your forthcoming baby were VERY out of order though although perhaps a blind eye and being the bigger person by ignoring them would have been suitable rather than an abusive PM (and abusive can mean more than name calling especially if it contains swearing)

Hope you get a definitive answer about the rats and the blob thing - I have been reading awaiting updates but as you seem to be choosing who receives them, I will perhaps hope that someone else can update us?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Lover said:


> they were telling me to basicly nap the rat, and saying i was wrong in taking them.. if i didnt they would be in the pet store. and she wont let me have mum i asked her today and she is keeping her with the brother and other males, i cant do anything about it if she doesnt listen. If she read that i said she was THINKING then i wouldnt of needed to tell her to stuff off, cause im sick of people getting it wrong acting as if im not doing what i can when i am.
> 
> Im not keeping contact with the owner to the parents because i cant be doing with her asking me to take more babies.


At no point did anyone say kidnap the rat! Lisa said that would it be possible to talk to the owner and borrow the mum until the kittens were a reasonable age to be seperated from their mother! As said above I do think you should read the posts properly and think more carefully about your replies!!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i coudlnt force someone in giving me a rat.. is that what you all do here force people to giving them you? sorry but im not going to do that.

K, well i supose a update then if you all deperatly want it that much.

They went vet, and that females belly was normal.. they said because of the fatty dairy product there were given could of caused them to have bloaty bellies as it is a very poor diet for babies weaning.
they dont have worms and are not preganant, the things where not featuses so i dont know what it was in the cage =/.

There not with me anymore with a friend for six weeks because my vet has had rats in with SDA so these rats may have it now so im not riskin em come back in my house so i give my friend lactol puppy milk, baby food and some other bits, dry mix and money to keep them for the six weeks. The male baby will be took out in a week from the females and will ahve to be alone till he comes back because of risk of SDAV. 

Vet said they are well developed and aprox 4-5 weeks of age and are very diddy because they were way to young to not have mums milk, and because the diet they were on from when they were eating was poor and given them the runs.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I'm sorry but if that was the case, why on Earth did you separate them by taking the babies only??





LisaLQ said:


> I agree, if she's homing mum you should have taken her with them - she could still be feeding them for the next 5 weeks, poor little mites.



so thats not saying take the mum rat? kathy also said it.

thats basicly telling me to take someone rat.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Did the vet not tell you what the blob thing was? Or has it gone to the lab to be tested (I would hate that job)

Kim - don't take people's posts literally! Yes, they said surely you should have taken the mum too - not bloomin steal her, just rehomed her along with the babies or at least told the woman that the babies were of an age where it would be detrimental to take them from mum?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Did the vet not tell you what the blob thing was? Or has it gone to the lab to be tested (I would hate that job)
> 
> Kim - don't take people's posts literally! Yes, they said surely you should have taken the mum too - not bloomin steal her, just rehomed her along with the babies or at least told the woman that the babies were of an age where it would be detrimental to take them from mum?



i never actuly said she WAS rehoming i said shes THINKING about it. 
No they didnt say, it was a bit gooey from being in fridge. lol.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Did the vet not tell you what the blob thing was? Or has it gone to the lab to be tested (I would hate that job)
> 
> Kim - don't take people's posts literally! Yes, they said surely you should have taken the mum too - not bloomin steal her, just rehomed her along with the babies or at least told the woman that the babies were of an age where it would be detrimental to take them from mum?


I agree with above! 

Well said :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know you never said she was but people were perhaps saying se should have rehomed or she should have at least loaned you the mum until the babies were well settled and non-dependant on her.

People all read things differently on forum posts Kim - you, me, Lisa, everyone so things will sometimes come out wrong or be read wrong. Tis easier to re-read it and explain than fly off the handle though


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

rattysue said:


> I have to say that I've seen "Lover" on quite a few forums over a couple of years and this is how she goes on on all of them.
> Makes a post and then when people don't agree with her she has a strop then another post is made saying that she is not going to post any more then hey ho another post is made saying come join my forum. LOL...Nice to see things don't change.
> *Have to wonder how she'll cope with a "proper" baby.....*


That is bang out of order, are you really that much of a festering turd that you have to resort to comments like that about to a young mum to be?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I know you never said she was but people were perhaps saying se should have rehomed or she should have at least loaned you the mum until the babies were well settled and non-dependant on her.
> 
> People all read things differently on forum posts Kim - you, me, Lisa, everyone so things will sometimes come out wrong or be read wrong. Tis easier to re-read it and explain than fly off the handle though



K well its not the first time ive had problems with them they slate me and all sorts behind my back anf online a while ago. So im just going to not post things like this anymore pointless, specialy when the little gang of them all come on and post. Some which do worse things!

You can all call me a animal hoard, or a bad owner a bad mum tbh i know ive got them in good care and im going to be a better mum than most. You can do as many comments because you dont know me or my life not on the computer so it makes you sad and pathetic.

Need to go, in law is here take me toys r us to get some things


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have no intention of calling you anything Kim - I don't know you, don't know anything about you and, in the nicest possible way, do not wish to. You have a seprate part of the country to live in to me lol

I think you just need to let things go over your head a little more and be a tad more relaxed. Don't automatically assume that people want to witch hunt you because they dont' agree with you because that isn't always the case.

Some people are abrupt, rude, nasty - millions of various things but have the best possible intentions at heart and it is always the animals' welfare that comes first don't you agree? If that means gritting your teeth and heeding advice from someone you don't particularly like then take it on the chin adn move on chuck


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

btw- i think i told 3 people they are coming back to me in three weeks but Mark kindly told me to be clear from SDA i would have to be clear from the babies six weeks so just incase any confusion there.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lover said:


> btw- i think i told 3 people they are coming back to me in three weeks but Mark kindly told me to be clear from SDA i would have to be clear from the babies six weeks so just incase any confusion there.


That's only from what I've been told though just thought I'd add that bit LOL


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

rattysue said:


> Have to wonder how she'll cope with a "proper" baby.....


Thats low :bash:


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

Fixx said:


> That is bang out of order, are you really that much of a festering turd that you have to resort to comments like that about to a young mum to be?


 
PMSL....that really is very grown up isn't it?
When you've read her posts over the past couple of years on various forums think you'll understand a bit more....

saying that though I will apologise to Kim for that comment...I shouldn't have made a comment about an unborn baby as I know what has happened in the past, again from various forums. I apologis Kima nd hope you are big enough to accept it.

Just a thought though, maybe, in future, you should also think before posting as you do come across as very hostile when people offer advice you don't agree with or just say things you don't agree with.

When your baby arrives it will put things into perspective and you certainly have to grow a think skin.

Good luck to you, Jack the baby and all you ratties.

Sue


----------

